# PetSmart Buys Chewy.com



## WIBackpacker

Interesting move.... I know a lot of people here (including me) buy via Chewy. 

PetSmart acquires fast-growing online pet food retailer | Chain Store Age

PetSmart Announces Agreement to Acquire Chewy (Yahoo Finance)


----------



## sebrench

hmmm, I did not know that. I use Chewy and have liked it! Hope it doesn't go downhill....


----------



## kimbale

Sigh... I really don't like supporting Petsmart...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I really hate to hear that.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Here's a very interesting article from Forbes about Chewy's founder.... check it out. January 2017 article.

Fascinating (from a business perspective). I also hope that the quality and product selection doesn't change.

The Man Who Found Gold in Dog Food (Forbes)



> Chewy has already grabbed 43% of the online sales of pet food and litter in the U.S., just behind Amazon's 48%, according to market research firm 1010data. (Big-box retailers Petco and PetSmart are both in the single digits.) "We want to be the No. 1 pet retailer in the world," Cohen says. He has a long way to go. Chewy has yet to turn a profit, and the way it's spending money to acquire customers, it's not clear it ever will.





> Cohen, 31, is compulsive about executing, and about other things, too. "I have OCD," he says--though he's never been diagnosed--while digging into a lunch of steamed salmon and vegetables at Chewy HQ. His diet is primarily two meals: steamed vegetables with fish or chicken. He sleeps three hours a night, reading feedback on Chewy's Facebook page into the wee hours. Positive reviews, he says, "give me goose bumps."


----------



## ausdland

Bummer. Guess petsmart wants to be the Walmart of pet supplies :frown2:


----------



## car2ner

Petsmart was pretty smart doing this. I do hope that they don't change the winning formula of Chewy. Many of us have gotten to depend on them


----------



## NancyJ

Yes. I am looking. Petsmart is already big enough


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I would be lost without chewy.....


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I can only add to the concerns already mentioned here. Chewy has been my go-to for years.

Free shipping on 30 lb bags of food is a real incentive to shop with Chewy and their return policy is exceptional.


----------



## alexg

If that quote states the real state of business
"...
"We want to be the No. 1 pet retailer in the world," Cohen says. He has a long way to go. Chewy has yet to turn a profit, and the way it's spending money to acquire customers, it's not clear it ever will.
..."
then it will not survive on its own.


----------



## WIBackpacker

More details are coming out, for those interested.



> PetSmart has made the *biggest e-commerce acquisition in history*, snatching up fast-growing pet food and product site Chewy.com for $3.35 billion, according to multiple sources familiar with the deal.
> 
> The deal is a huge one by any standard — *bigger than Walmart’s $3.3 billion deal for Jet.com last year *— and especially for a retail company like PetSmart that was itself valued at only $8.7 billion when private-equity investors took it private in 2015.


https://www.recode.net/2017/4/18/15339208/petsmart-chewy-acquisition-price-3-35-billion

https://www.forbes.com/sites/susana...hewy-is-selling-out-to-petsmart/#77ccf3cf5725


----------



## LuvShepherds

Are there any other options? I won't support Pet Smart online.


----------



## kimbale

There's always Amazon. Put that Prime account to work!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## angelas

Maybe Petsmart will expand the service to Canada and we'll be able to get scheduled delivery up here like can be done down in the US. Before I went back to school I would have loved to have been able to send a bag a month to the local SPCA.


----------



## Magwart

Party like it's 1999, apparently....this seems just like the last dot.com bubble: burn through VC cash long enough to sell your start-up for big money! Profit, schmofit. 

In practical terms, there are brands Chewy carries that don't allow their food to be sold in the big box stores -- Fromm is one. It will be interesting to see if they bend the rules now that Chewy is owned by PS. I would also expect the coupon codes to dry up, as PetSmart likely can't sustain the cash burn-rate without a shareholder revolt.

Other options: Petflow and Only Natural Pet are two that come to mind. I _love _ONP. (I would have said Wag.com but I just got an email from them that they've been swallowed up by Amazon.)


----------



## selzer

This is a bummer. 

Chewy is where I get cots, and some toys. 

Chewy keeps me sane, so I don't have to go into PetsMart and become irritated by all the crap one sees on any given day. 

Ah well, there is still Amazon. 

Chewy is more expensive on my dog food that TSC. So I do not buy dog food through Chewy.


----------



## LuvShepherds

selzer said:


> This is a bummer.
> 
> Chewy is where I get cots, and some toys.
> 
> Chewy keeps me sane, so I don't have to go into PetsMart and become irritated by all the crap one sees on any given day.
> 
> Ah well, there is still Amazon.
> 
> Chewy is more expensive on my dog food that TSC. So I do not buy dog food through Chewy.


You might have to go back to Pet Smart. Petco is a little better.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I love Chewy.  Petsmart is the worst of our local chains. Petco is slightly better, and then we have a small local chain called Pet Food Express that's actually pretty awesome. But because they're small they don't have nearly the selection that Chewy has. I hope it's true that Chewy will keep prices lows and offer free shipping for orders over $49.


----------



## NerdicEclipse

Sad to hear this as well. Don't like supporting PetSmart. And I love buying through Chewy. So much cheaper than anywhere else for what Minka eats, and have a variety of toys I'd have to drive 3 hours (6 total) to get here. Please, please, please don't change Chewy. Just let them do what they do and rake in the money. Don't get greedy or stupid.


----------



## selzer

PetSuppliesPlus is a little better than PetsMart or PetCo around here.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

No Tractor Supply close by and I'm with selzer regarding the plethora of junky food & treats sold at the big box trio around here. I went to Petsupermarket once and they had grain moths and worms all over the boxes of treats displayed on an end cap. No one in the store noticed?????? Never went back. I've found PetCo is much more expensive then Petsmart but when Traveler gets a gift certificate from all the Santa's here at work, I shop there.:grin2:


----------



## Jenny720

Wow. I heard good things about chewy but go to our local feed store . I'm greatful for our privately owned pet feed store. It's been around since I was a kid and now I take my kids there. Very happy to they are still in business and pretty close by. Great store. We visit petco / pet smart and good for certain things but not a special place such a big difference.


----------



## Muskeg

Chewy was more expensive than my local dog food store, so I never used it, and I prefer to support local business. It doesn't make sense to ship heavy items like dog food to each individual, nor is it very environmentally friendly, if you care about stuff like that. 

My store here has specials like $5 off each bag of the food I buy this month, then $8 off each bag over Memorial day weekend. No limit. I order a bunch of bags and stock up for the summer. So along with the 5 for 1 deal through Canidae, I end up saving a lot of money buying local. More than $15 a bag! Which matters a lot when feeding multiple dogs. 

For specialty items like training equipment, or dog meds, I do buy online, but not at Chewy. 

In terms of US economics overall, I think it is far better if people shop locally for dog food and gear whenever possible. It really does make a difference to your community, especially if you live in a small town with just one locally owned store.

I totally understand people who can't find what they need locally, but you might be surprised if you ask, because many stores can special order for you.


----------



## NancyJ

I have even offered to the local people to buy a PALLET of a food they don't carry but their distributor distributes. Not interested and not interested in carrying my food. .....

My main issue with local stores is when customer service goes out the window.


----------



## goofygsd

So sad by this. I went ahead and purchased my entire cart before sales sky rocket and customer service goes down hill. Chewys amazing, I got a hand written Christmas card from their VP last year. They have my cat food cheaper, and stock many of the high quality toys I like to use. I also got fantastic beds and crates at great deals. Hopefully they will still be great, but I despise Petsmart.


Rachael & Solo from KS


----------



## Muskeg

I'm sure I could Google it, but why do people hate Petsmart so much? 

Why is Chewy (or was Chewy) so much better?


----------



## WIBackpacker

There are foods available on Chewy that I don't have access to locally. I can get some things from the distributors I use for poultry food and wild bird food, but the price breaks (for a pallet) are 60-70 bags minimum. I can go through 60 bags of poultry food in a timely fashion, but not dog food or cat food. Between chipmunk thievery and temperature fluctuations, I don't like keeping meat-based animal food laying around.... the poultry food I buy is vegetarian, so I'm not as concerned with spoilage there. The pricing is advantageous for me - about $18/bag cheaper than Amazon for dog food, and about $10/bag cheaper for cat food.

I convinced my folks to buy a different (better - more expensive) food for their dog by recommending that they source it online. They simply are not willing to drive an extra hour round trip to buy a specific premium food further away from their home. I imagine there are other people in the same boat - getting it shipped at a reasonable price opens up lots of healthy options that they don't have easy access to, locally.

It certainly isn't the end of the world, but it is a significant cost savings and convenience factor. The customer service is shockingly good - unexpected handwritten holiday cards/pet gifts, always timely, if you call them a real human being answers the phone, good freshness dates. 

Who knows? Maybe it will go on being a great company. Maybe it won't.

On a business level, I think this acquisition is fascinating. On a personal level, I'll be bummed if I lose a reliable source of quality products.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

My local independent stores either don't carry the brand or it's much more expensive. Also, I work the same hours as they do:frown2:
I can't say I get any sales tax relief as Chewy and Amazon are both in Florida.


----------



## WIBackpacker

And the fallout begins. Nutri Source is the first off the bandwagon.

https://www.nutrisourcepetfoods.com/nutrisource/chewy-com-statement/



> Yesterday we learned of PetSmart’s acquisition of Chewy. Many of you have already reached out to us and our team regarding our thoughts on this development.
> To avoid confusion, we will answer this simply in plain language. We will be parting ways with Chewy.


----------



## selzer

Muskeg said:


> I'm sure I could Google it, but why do people hate Petsmart so much?
> 
> Why is Chewy (or was Chewy) so much better?


First of all, top of the line food at PetsMart is like Blue wilderness or Nutro Ultra -- they do not have great food. I don't think they carry Diamond Naturals, but if they did, it would be over-priced there.

Secondly, the place is enormous. They have plenty of space for a decent selection of products. But most of their products are cheap and over-priced. And they do not want customer feedback at all. For example, they stopped selling the large pooper scooper shovel with the flat spade. They cost abou 29.99 and the rake thingy, just isn't useful on concrete, nor for when you have less than firm stool. So, you trapse up to the lady at the counter, knowing that the same company makes the large shovel with the spade, and you ask if they can get those. The lady looks at you like you are from Mars, and doesn't bother to even lie and tell you that they will suggest it to the buyer. 

They won't. 

Cots. They used to sell cots. Coolaroo cots for 29.99, and then went up to 39.99. You can get them from chewy for about $20. But they haven't sold them at PetsMart for years. 

Then you have those obnoxious Nutro people following you around the store telling you to buy their crappy food, especially when you want to strangle them because you lost your dog and some pups to the major recall, and the whole time they kept telling you the dry food wasn't effected, and guess what, yes it was.

And, then there are the annoying trainers who make you want to grab the leash out of their hands when the dog isn't even yours. LOL. And they can have decent trainers, BUT, the trainers have their hands tied, by corporate policy. And they charge way too much for their classes. They were charging $110 when the going rate for an obedience judge's training classes was $80. And the snotty-nosed kid who ran that class's claim to fame was owning a very badly behaved bloodhound. 

And while I have used their grooming salons, and have never had a problem at my usual PetsMart, but did have them hang one of my girls at the further PetsMart, and then blame the pup for "jumping off the table" while the woman was across the room using the phone. Look, if you tie my dog by the neck to a table, you don't let them jump off! And other people have had their dogs die while in their care. 

And don't even let me get started at their sick relationship with Banfield vets. 

Yeah, mostly it is piss-poor products, that cost way too much, but their services really are over-priced for the most part and suck big time too. 

Sorry, but you asked. And that is how I feel about PetsMart.


----------



## Muskeg

Gotcha, and thanks for explaining. I don't get into a PetSmart often, maybe a handful of times over the years.


----------



## onyx'girl

There is also the point that PetSmart is involved with HSUS through charities. The same HSUS that wants to end pet ownership, animal agriculture, against using animals in any way to help humans. Supporting anything connected with Petsmart is helping to support HSUS.


----------



## Muskeg

I think you are confusing PETA's agenda with that of HSUS? Look into it. I've read statements on HSUS's website saying they support responsible breeders, and I have a friend who works for HSUS. I'm not necessarily an HSUS supporter but they are VERY different from PETA.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Muskeg said:


> I'm sure I could Google it, but why do people hate Petsmart so much?
> 
> Why is Chewy (or was Chewy) so much better?


We have three chain pet supply stores here in town, and PetSmart is the worst. The quality of food they sell is pretty abysmal, the ONLY reason I shopped there from time to time was that they carried the brand of cat litter I liked and they were the only ones who did. Eventually though, I started buying that online. 

My Petco is very small, but it has 2 or 3 decent food choices. Not any of the ones I'm using, but at least they're not crap. The other chain is local - Pet Food Express. They're actually a great company, but simply because they're not huge the selection is not anywhere near as large as Chewy, although what they do have is quality. I'll occasionally buy stuff there, like nylabones. They also don't have the dog food I use, but I did buy my cat food there until my kitties died a couple of years ago.

There is one boutique store in town that I can buy some good brands of treats, but they're really tiny and don't always have what I want when I need it. They also do grooming, so they're not reliant on selling products in order to survive. I used to buy Orijen there when my dogs were on it, but it wasn't always in stock, which is why I started buying online. Also, the online price was significantly cheaper. While I agree with the concept of buying local and supporting independent stores, I can't really afford to spend $10 to $20 more per bag of food, especially when I can get it delivered for free, for less, and can set it up on autoship so I'll never run out. 

Several years ago there was a fire at the plant that manufactured Orijen, and one of their ovens was burned up, greatly reducing their capacity and causing shortages. I had ordered a large bag from Chewy, which was on backorder. I was okay, I'd ordered a couple weeks before I would have run out, but after about a week I got an email from them saying that they weren't sure when they'd have it available and did I want the equivalent amount but in the smaller bags, at the same price. I agreed, and what they sent me amounted to about 5 pounds of free food in addition to what the large bag contained.

Every year I get a hand written card from them around the holidays. Obviously, they have different people write out the cards, but it's definitely not machine printed. One year I had ordered a large bag of Orijen Adult and 6 Fish, and they included 2 free bags of freeze dried treats, about a $25 value. I sent them an email thanking them, and they replied the same evening, (they're in Florida and I'm on the West Coast, so it was 3 hours later!) thanking me for being a customer. Businesses like to say they care about their customers, but Chewy really does. That's what made them special - their terrific customer service, along with great prices, free shipping, and a huge selection.


----------



## onyx'girl

Muskeg said:


> I think you are confusing PETA's agenda with that of HSUS? Look into it. I've read statements on HSUS's website saying they support responsible breeders, and I have a friend who works for HSUS. I'm not necessarily an HSUS supporter but they are VERY different from PETA.


No, not confusing the two....but I don't want to take this thread off track.


----------



## selzer

Muskeg said:


> I think you are confusing PETA's agenda with that of HSUS? Look into it. I've read statements on HSUS's website saying they support responsible breeders, and I have a friend who works for HSUS. I'm not necessarily an HSUS supporter but they are VERY different from PETA.


Actually, she is not. 

For years and years, HSUS has raped elderly people and soft-hearted people by sending them pictures of starving abused dogs, and taking their money. And then you find out that less than something like 5% of what they bring in actually goes to helping dogs, usually only those things, deliberately earmarked for disasters like Katrina by the giver. The majority of their take goes to lobbyists, and their own higher echelon of management. 

These people do not run your local shelters. They do not support your local shelters in any way. The money goes to management, lobbyists, politicians and lawyers. 

I think they have lost their not-for-profit or charity status just recently. 

On their website, they have, how to turn in a suspected puppy mill. Even if you can find NOTHING wrong with the puppies or their conditions, turn them in on other building violations, or tax violations. Ok, fine everyone should be paying their taxes and not violating various things, but if you are turning in a big bad puppy mill, then it should be for lack of care and deplorable conditions. If that is not what you are seeing, why should the HSUS want to hound you out of business, if they truly support ethical breeding practices. 

The answer is, they do not support ethical breeding practices. Instead, the promote their agenda by changing attitudes. For instance, marrying the terms, responsible with spay/neuter; and adopt, don't shop; and mixed breeds are healthier than pure-bred dogs; dog guardianship, pet parents, rather than ownership; and so many more. 

And the lobbyists are there to promote bills to curb dog ownership, specifically breeding, but also showing and working dogs. 

They aren't your friends if you love dogs.


----------



## Dracovich

I use local smaller pet supply stores, I feel like I'm doing something good by helping small businesses and staying away from stores that sell live pets. Plus it seems like the only places that sell Fromm in my area ARE small businesses. I can also get my dog out of the house without having to go to Petco or Petsmart and encountering snarky trainers.


----------



## selzer

Yeah, TSC doesn't sell pets. They sell chicks, but not for pets, for livestock, and that is only for a short while. That's where I spend the bulk of my pet-care dollars. But they are a chain store. 

The reason I don't go with smaller feed stores, is that if I change foods, and they are buying it special for me, they might be stuck with a bunch of it. Also, they tend to be a little higher in price. I mean, TSC can buy Diamond Naturals in quantities of 1k or more, where the small feed store might want to buy 5-10 bags a week. You just generally get a better deal that way. 

And, yes, I like to help small businesses, but not to the tune of going bankrupt myself. And when you are buying 3-5 bags of dogfood a week, it can make a huge difference.


----------



## Elsieb

Disappointing news. Nothing good ever come from digestion from big corps. I think chewy is toast for me.


----------



## Diegotxe

Highly disappointed ? I don't like PetSmart or Petco. Since I found out about Chewy online a few months ago ( actually, it was a member on this forum that had suggested it on someone's thread!) I haven't looked back. I love the cheaper pricing and the fact they sell Fromm. Got my fingers crossed it doesn't change too much or that prices don't inflate.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

*Another Sale!*

*Another Company Sold!*

4/18/17
Whitebridge Pet Brands has completed the *acquisition of Arthur Dogswell LLC, maker of Dogswell and Nutrisca treats and foods for dogs and cats.*
Whitebridge Pet Brands Acquires Dogswell


----------



## squirl22

This is sadly disappointing. I love Chewy.com. PetSmarts prices are way higher. I'm going to wish its not true, that will help.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

It's funny I saw this pop up on my e-mail this afternoon.

About 10 minutes ago I got a call from Robert @ Chewy!

He told me that he couldn't ship me the Ziwi Peak Beef I ordered b/c they are not carrying it anymore!:surprise:
I asked if they would be carrying the new 8# Ziwi Beef bags and he said no!!!!!

I told him that MANY people on the germanshepherds.com blog were very upset that the company was sold to Petsmart, and told him to go to the site to read the comments.

He said that he personally asked corporate and they said that Petsmart will not interfere with Chewy for at least 2 years.

Maybe there's hope for at least a short time! :|

Moms


----------



## Magwart

You can get Ziwi on OnlyNaturalPet.com -- with a coupon code for 15-20% off usually, plus 3% back through Ebates if you click through there.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Magwart said:


> You can get Ziwi on OnlyNaturalPet.com -- with a coupon code for 15-20% off usually, plus 3% back through Ebates if you click through there.


Yep, Thanks!

Ordered from them a couple of hours ago. :wink2:

Moms :smile2:


----------



## squirl22

Maybe we can all hope that it all falls through!!


----------



## KZoppa

So I know I don't post often anymore but I wanted to shed some light. I've got a good friend who works at Petsmart and they had a whole meeting on it because there are employees who aren't happy with it. This is just from what she told me but Chewy was about to file bankruptcy and go under if Petsmart hadn't aquired the company. According the everything I've read, seen and heard from various sources, Chewy isn't changing at all. They're still run by the same CEO with Petsmart to back them up if necessary. Petsmart simply gets a cut. I'll still be watching for changes but for now, I'm trying to remain optimisitic.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Aaaaand... the beginning of the end. 

Chewy Announcement



> Dear Trusted Partner,
> 
> PetSmart has completed its acquisition of the online retailer Chewy.
> 
> Upon this acquisition, Chewy no longer meets our Approved Retailers Requirements including the pet specialty component and we are writing to notify you that Chewy’s status as an Approved Retailer has been revoked as a result.
> 
> As a result, ORIJEN and ACANA shipments to Chewy will cease as of July 25th, 2017.
> 
> Pet specialists have an intimate knowledge of our foods, are committed to providing expert advice, and have played a crucial role in bringing our Biologically Appropriate™ foods to Pet Lovers everywhere.
> 
> While Chewy represented a significant portion of online sales in the USA, our commitment to earning trust within the specialty channel is embedded in our vision and remains paramount to us.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you at SuperZoo and, on behalf of all of us here at Champion, thank you for your ongoing support of ORIJEN and ACANA.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Peter Muhlenfeld
> Chief Brand Officer
> Champion Petfoods LP


----------



## Traveler's Mom

KZoppa said:


> So I know I don't post often anymore but I wanted to shed some light. I've got a good friend who works at Petsmart and they had a whole meeting on it because there are employees who aren't happy with it. This is just from what she told me but Chewy was about to file bankruptcy and go under if Petsmart hadn't aquired the company. According the everything I've read, seen and heard from various sources, Chewy isn't changing at all. They're still run by the same CEO with Petsmart to back them up if necessary. Petsmart simply gets a cut. I'll still be watching for changes but for now, I'm trying to remain optimisitic.



I'm not sure this makes any sense. If Chewy was about to file bankruptcy, that means they were not making enough money to sustain their current business model. 
If what your friend was told is true, Petsmart is going to throw money at Chewy division and be happy????? I doubt that. And what kind of cut can you get out of a company that can't make a dime already? Doesn't make sense.

What could make sense is that Petsmart changes all things Chewy ie: raises prices, adjusts free shipping qualifications and perhaps institutes exclusions, dumps the low volume and low profit items, and markets like a maniac to advance the Chewy name.

Brick and mortar stores are hurting and I'm sure that includes pet stores. Petsmart is just another retailer that needs to get a piece of the online sales.


----------



## NerdicEclipse

Saw that coming. It's unfortunate, but I immediately ditched them when Petsmart bought them and I can't blame companies for doing the same. Will miss Chewy, life's already more complex without it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ausdland

Just got a $95 refund from chewy for a box of food I bought a month ago that didn't agree with my pup. Doesn't appear anything has changed, yet.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Fromm took Chewy.com off of its list of online retailers.... apparently once existing stock is gone, Fromm is out.

https://frommfamily.com/retailers/internet

http://i.imgur.com/bYYWyNj.png


----------



## sebrench

WIBackpacker said:


> Fromm took Chewy.com off of its list of online retailers.... apparently once existing stock is gone, Fromm is out.
> 
> https://frommfamily.com/retailers/internet
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bYYWyNj.png


Darn. I was afraid of that. I don't think any of our local stores sell Fromm. Does anyone know of any other online retailers that sell Fromm for a comparable price with an auto subscription?


----------



## Magwart

Petflow sells Fromm, but their % off online coupons exclude it now. They do offer free shipping over $49, and auto-subscription.
https://www.petflow.com/fromm

I used to order a lot from them before they got restrictive about their coupon codes. They shipped quickly, and the food was fresh. Right now, I see there's a code on a banner there for free treats with auto-subscriptions of Fromm and Champion foods.


----------



## WIBackpacker

sebrench said:


> Darn. I was afraid of that. I don't think any of our local stores sell Fromm. Does anyone know of any other online retailers that sell Fromm for a comparable price with an auto subscription?


The way that Fromm words their website, it sounds like their guarantee and service (which are pretty highly regarded) only apply if you purchase online through the vendors they list. Or from a brick and mortar of course.

So Fromm bought on Amazon (for example) wouldn't be eligible for their guarantees / money back or exchange if your dog doesn't do well on it, etc. I could be wrong but that's my interpretation based on the link above.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I got an email from Chewy explaining that Fromm was leaving and it had the distinct tone (at least to my ears) that Fromm was very much the bad guy in all of it. The CEO of Chewy expressed his great disappointment that Fromm was no longer going to service their customers, blah, blah, blah. In my area of the country there are basically two pet store retailers- Petsmart and Feeder's Supply. Feeder's Supply has the rights to carry Fromm, so Petsmart does not..
I've never gotten an email from him letting me know that Chewy was bought out by Petsmart. I learned that on this forum. 
It's not really going to end up and affect me because I have enough Fromm LBP food to last another month or so and by that time my puppy will be old enough to eat the adult formula of Fromm. Feeder's Supply has never carried any Fromm puppy food-only the adult. 
It's a shame Chewy got bought out and it's a shame Fromm isn't going to sell through Chewy any longer.
I just didn't really care for Chewy's "spin" on things.


----------



## llombardo

MyHans-someBoy said:


> I got an email from Chewy explaining that Fromm was leaving and it had the distinct tone (at least to my ears) that Fromm was very much the bad guy in all of it. The CEO of Chewy expressed his great disappointment that Fromm was no longer going to service their customers, blah, blah, blah. In my area of the country there are basically two pet store retailers- Petsmart and Feeder's Supply. Feeder's Supply has the rights to carry Fromm, so Petsmart does not..
> I've never gotten an email from him letting me know that Chewy was bought out by Petsmart. I learned that on this forum.
> It's not really going to end up and affect me because I have enough Fromm LBP food to last another month or so and by that time my puppy will be old enough to eat the adult formula of Fromm. Feeder's Supply has never carried any Fromm puppy food-only the adult.
> It's a shame Chewy got bought out and it's a shame Fromm isn't going to sell through Chewy any longer.
> I just didn't really care for Chewy's "spin" on things.


Fromm announced this themselves. It sounded like they were indeed the ones to pull out. I believe Orijen and Acana have also.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

I too got an email a few hours ago from CHEWY. And like MyHans-omBoy said, Chewy is putting their own spin on this!

Quote (except for print in red):
I’m sorry to let you know that Champion Pet Foods, makers of Orijen and ACANA, will no longer be available at Chewy and will only be available while supplies last. Champion has decided to limit their distribution and will no longer service Chewy customers.
I am very disappointed by Champion's decision to end their retail partnership with us because it greatly impacts you, our customer. Their business decision to limit distribution was clearly not in the best interest of customers like you, who have come to rely on Chewy to feed your furry family.
When I founded our company my mission was simple, deliver the highest quality products at the best prices and provide an unmatched customer experience. We have always put our customers and their pets at the center of everything we do. That’s why we have the most knowledgeable customer service representatives in the industry dedicated to providing best-in-class customer service and adding personal touches to online shopping with handwritten cards and hand-painted portraits of your pets.
It’s particularly upsetting that despite all of my company’s efforts and personal relationships throughout the years, Champion has decided that they will no longer service our customers.
I urge all customers who are affected by this to personally contact Champion directly to let them know you rely on the convenience of delivery and value the personalized service you receive from Chewy. Unfortunately, for many of you this decision will result in your inability to get these products in a convenient way.* Please encourage Champion to put their customers and their pets first.
(Really Chewy????)
*
*Call*
877-939-0006
*Email*
[email protected] 
*Post*
https://www.facebook.com/ACANAPetFoods/ 
https://www.facebook.com/ChampionPetfoods/ 
I know how important it is to choose the right food for your pet and our Customer Service Team is available 24/7/365 to answer any of your questions or to help you select from over 500 brands of top-rated natural, high-protein and grain-free foods.
Sincerely,
Ryan Cohen
Founder & CEO






Moms **


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I got the same email as Moms. Champion pulled out of Chewy.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

llombardo said:


> MyHans-someBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email from Chewy explaining that Fromm was leaving and it had the distinct tone (at least to my ears) that Fromm was very much the bad guy in all of it. The CEO of Chewy expressed his great disappointment that Fromm was no longer going to service their customers, blah, blah, blah. In my area of the country there are basically two pet store retailers- Petsmart and Feeder's Supply. Feeder's Supply has the rights to carry Fromm, so Petsmart does not..
> I've never gotten an email from him letting me know that Chewy was bought out by Petsmart. I learned that on this forum.
> It's not really going to end up and affect me because I have enough Fromm LBP food to last another month or so and by that time my puppy will be old enough to eat the adult formula of Fromm. Feeder's Supply has never carried any Fromm puppy food-only the adult.
> It's a shame Chewy got bought out and it's a shame Fromm isn't going to sell through Chewy any longer.
> I just didn't really care for Chewy's "spin" on things.
> 
> 
> 
> Fromm announced this themselves. It sounded like they were indeed the ones to pull out. I believe Orijen and Acana have also.
Click to expand...

I don't doubt that Fromm announced it themselves, I just didn't care for Chewy's spin on it, like they were some terrible company because they chose not to make their product available through Chewy (Petsmart). 

I really liked Chewy and before I heard on here that they sold out to Petsmart, they did something kind of annoying and I wondered why, because it really wasn't very Chewy like. Now that I know they sold out, it makes more sense. It was more the move of big corporate business.


----------



## wolfy dog

Ha, ha same here. If I choose to buy Fromm I will do so. Too bad Pet Smart. It was not such a very Smart marketing trick to write these emails.


----------



## Hineni7

I have used Petflow.com and been pleased.. So those that are looking for chewy type prices, foods, shipping programs etc.. Here ya go


----------



## WIBackpacker

There's probably a lot more to it (from a business standpoint) but who knows if the details will ever go public.

The business models may just be completely incompatible. Fromm has a very generous cash back guarantee (they will actually mail you a refund check if you aren't satisfied with their product), humans answer the phone when you call, they are involved in & sponsor local pet centric events around here (Fromm Petfest 2017 - Milwaukee, WI and many more), the list goes on.

Contrast that with Petsmart. Aggressive about loudly advertising price matching, they're _officially_ corporate partners with GNC Pets, Martha Stewart Pets (eeek), and Toys R Us Pets, they sell live animals, etc. Very different strategies, completely different types of company.


----------



## Magwart

Fromm's business model is built on relationships with independent pet food retailers -- shops that offer real expertise and service. They're consciously supporting the viability of Main Street small businesses in countless communities by choosing not to sell through Big Box chains. 

It takes a real backbone to walk away from the largest online seller of pet food and resist the gravitational force of PetSmart. I know that had to be scary for Champion and Fromm. I sent Fromm an email that said "Kudos" for doing it -- I know it wasn't easy for them.


----------



## Mary Beth

WIBackpacker said:


> Interesting move.... I know a lot of people here (including me) buy via Chewy.
> 
> PetSmart acquires fast-growing online pet food retailer | Chain Store Age
> 
> PetSmart Announces Agreement to Acquire Chewy (Yahoo Finance)


Thank you for the heads-up. This quote from the Chainstoreage.com article does give some ray of hope that Chewy may still be Chewy:

"After the deal is closed, Chewy will continue to be led by CEO Ryan Cohen and operate largely as an independent subsidiary of PetSmart..."

I have also been a steady customer of Chewy. I do agree with the others that their customer service is great. I too was given the smaller bags in the equivalent of total weight of the large bags that were out of stock at the same price as I would have paid for the large bags. But I must say, they went above and beyond today. Last week I called to return an unopened box of NuPro and Nordic Pet Gels that arrived on the same day my Sting went to heaven. The lady said she was very sorry. I would receive credit in 3 days and that I should donate the items to the humane society, which I thought was very nice. Then today Fed Ex delivered a box from 1800Flowers. Inside were 1/2 dozen mauve roses and 1/2 dozen mauve Peruvian lilies with a pretty vase and a note from Aysia and the Chewy Family expressing their deepest sympathy and that Chewy would always be there for the sad times and the good.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Mary Beth, I'm very sorry to hear you lost your guy ☹

Apparently Petfooddirect.com (aka Pet360 inc) has _also_ been acquired by Chewy/PetSmart...



> ATTENTION: We’re Moving! On July 26, all Vet Diet and pet product operations will move to Chewy.com. Our pharmacy is moving to PetSmartPharmacy.com


Quite the massive consolidation.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

MaryBeth...so sorry for your loss

So, no more Ziwipeak from chewy either?

My life just got more complicated


----------



## sebrench

Magwart said:


> Petflow sells Fromm, but their % off online coupons exclude it now. They do offer free shipping over $49, and auto-subscription.
> https://www.petflow.com/fromm
> 
> I used to order a lot from them before they got restrictive about their coupon codes. They shipped quickly, and the food was fresh. Right now, I see there's a code on a banner there for free treats with auto-subscriptions of Fromm and Champion foods.



Thanks! It's too bad about Chewy. I have switched over to petflow and added an auto-subscription.


----------



## voodoolamb

Thecowboysgirl said:


> MaryBeth...so sorry for your loss
> 
> So, no more Ziwipeak from chewy either?
> 
> My life just got more complicated


I've purchased directly through ziwipeak.com. Free shipping on orders over $50 excluding canned. $12 shipping on orders containing canned.

Also... Amazon Prime is totally worth it to me now just for canned dog food. 2 day free shipping...


----------



## EJQ

Hmmm! Not sure how I feel about this. I've been using Chewy for quite some time and have been very happy with the overall experience. Many times these type of takeovers don't work because the acquiring company thinks they can do a better job than the company being taken over. All I can see is PetSmart screwing up Chewy. Hope that doesn't happen!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Mary Beth said:


> Thank you for the heads-up. This quote from the Chainstoreage.com article does give some ray of hope that Chewy may still be Chewy:
> 
> "After the deal is closed, Chewy will continue to be led by CEO Ryan Cohen and operate largely as an independent subsidiary of PetSmart..."
> 
> I have also been a steady customer of Chewy. I do agree with the others that their customer service is great. I too was given the smaller bags in the equivalent of total weight of the large bags that were out of stock at the same price as I would have paid for the large bags. But I must say, they went above and beyond today. Last week I called to return an unopened box of NuPro and Nordic Pet Gels that arrived on the same day my Sting went to heaven. The lady said she was very sorry. I would receive credit in 3 days and that I should donate the items to the humane society, which I thought was very nice. Then today Fed Ex delivered a box from 1800Flowers. Inside were 1/2 dozen mauve roses and 1/2 dozen mauve Peruvian lilies with a pretty vase and a note from Aysia and the Chewy Family expressing their deepest sympathy and that Chewy would always be there for the sad times and the good.



OMG I am so sorry (hugs), and the startled at same time, in awe of the customer service. That is beyond (flowers) anything you hear of nowadays. Crap that petsmart is going to ruin eventually.


----------



## llombardo

Customer service is still great. I purchased some bowls that were wat to big for what I needed and they costed $100. I called them today, they credited my credit card and told me to donate them. I can't really say anything bad about them when they do stuff like this. They have always been great to deal with IMO


----------

